# Word has encountered a problem and needs to close ??



## DMK1307 (Feb 21, 2009)

I just upgraded from Office XP to Office 2007 on an XP Media Center Edition machine.
If I open some documents that I have from the previous version or if I start a document but close it without saving (and acknowledging that I don’t want to save) I get the following message…












If I click on “Don’t send” I get the error message….












If I click on “OK” Word opens back but with a new document and then I close it and it will close.

Or… if I pick “What does this error report contain I get….










And then if I pick “View the contents of this error report I get….










What do I need to do to close normally?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi DMK1307,

Have you tried repairing your Office installation? You can do this via the Windows Control Panel>Programs & Features, or via Word Options|Advanced|Run MS Office Diagnostics.


----------



## DMK1307 (Feb 21, 2009)

macropod said:


> Have you tried repairing your Office installation?



Thanks for the info.
Apparently my HP PhotoSmart 5280 printer is the problem. 
I had some problems after the initial upgrade of Office and installed the latest drivers; but I guess that didn’t do the job. When I switch the default printer the problem goes away.



> Temporary workaround available
> 
> This problem was caused by a known issue with your Hewlett-Packard printer driver, which causes Microsoft Office 2007 programs to close unexpectedly when your HP printer is set as the default printer. Hewlett-Packard is aware of the problem and is working on a solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi DMK1307,

Got a link for that notice?


----------



## DMK1307 (Feb 21, 2009)

macropod said:


> Got a link for that notice?


From Microsoft:
http://wer.microsoft.com/responses/Response.aspx/14335/en-us/5.1.2600.0.00000000.9.9?SGD=d7a8ea45-2193-41ea-8eb7-fe9253fc49c1

From HP:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01584850&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## 123madana (Apr 12, 2009)

I have tried to change the autosave from 5 mins to 10 mins and that worked like a charm for me.


----------

